# new shotgun?



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I was thinking about buying a new shotgun. I was in cabelas the other day and lookin at some over/under 12 ga. shotguns. The ones that caught my eye was a brand called Baikal....or something similar to that. They caught my eye because they were much cheaper than any other over/under and still looked nice. I was wondering if these are quality guns and how they perform. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I have heard a lot of good about them. Imported by remington as "Spartan" as I understand with a considerable price markup.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Make sure you check out Home of Economy because there guns are usually cheaper. They can order in guns also.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Looking through the 2005 Remington Catalog the Spartan (made by Baikal of Russia) is a new import item from Remingtion.

You see alot of the Baikals now and can buy just the Baikal brand but, Remington has started importing them under Spartan name.

This gun is tough and reasonibily priced. Just remember you get what you pay for.

I think just for average person hunting its probabily OK, but for Trap/Skeet, I don't think it is tough enough. A friends firing pin broke.
The gun shop where bought fixed it.


----------



## Shooter (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd heard something about them being imported as the "spartan" and being marked up but didn't know much else about em. I know what you mean Springer, I just bought a .223 at home of economy around october or so. Thanks for the info guys. I appreciate it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Shooter
I have owned a one for a couple of years, I use it hard and it has lasted so far without any problems, I shoot it a lot for practice in the fall and for upland. I wanted an O/U that i could take out and not feel to bad about getting a scratch on it and it has proven to be one of my favorite guns. I would buy another one in a second.

Bob


----------



## wishiniwerefishin (Sep 15, 2004)

I also shoot the Spartan, and LOVE it. Bought it this year, and have put tons and tons of shells through it with no problems. We shoot trap on average 4 days a week in the fall, plus pheasant and grouse season, no problems so far.


----------

